

Bitcoin Foundation's Law & Policy Chair is pushing blacklists right now - josephagoss
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=333824.0

======
josephagoss
An interesting discussion taking place over on Bitcointalk. We now know that
some core developers are for a blacklist system (Mike Hearn) and we know some
core developers are against the idea (Gregory Maxwell)

This could become a politically sensitive area and could derail or advance
Bitcoin.

See also
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=333586.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=333586.0)

